# Question on some hulls



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

I have a question on three types of hulls I recently picked up to do some reloading. The first one is a Peters blue smooth hull that just says Peters Heavy-8, the second is a green smooth hull that says Remington Heavy- 7 1/2, and the third is another Peters but says Remington Peters Target. I have heard that these will all reload just like a STS. I did check the basewads on all of them and they seem to be very similar to the STS. Is this true or are they completely different? I will be using them to load some 1 oz sporting loads. I did a couple last night with 17.5 grains of Clays, W209 primer & a green duster. Crimped very nicely but want to make sure that data will work before doing more of them.

Thanks


----------

